# I know tuna jigging become popular, but I didn't expect this.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I ran a boat to join a fleet of tuna boats south of Shinnecock, Long Island, NY today. I was shocked to see 12 -14 boats except two boats use jigs only. Morning jig bites were great and every boat caught a few bluefin on jigs this morning except us as we arrived there too late.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

As the old saying go's 











 That applies to fish'n sometimes too...

 You'll get'm next time Kil​


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

hog said:


> As the old saying go's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you are worm then you might want to sleep in for safety.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

oldtrackster said:


> Unless you are worm then you might want to sleep in for safety.


 10-4


----------

